# How long can 2-4-d sit in a sprayer?



## JD3430

If I mix a 200 gallon batch of 24d and only use say 100 gallons, how long can the leftover batch sit in the sprayer?
Reason I ask is cause someone told me long ago that roundup "goes cold" after it sits in a sprayer for a few days.


----------



## swmnhay

Every chemical is different.I don't think there is any issues with 24-D sitting in tank mixed.

Some chemicals start breaking down after mixed or tying up with stuff in the water.

Some others settle out in the tank and require a lot of mixing.Mainly wettable powders.


----------



## mlappin

Depends to on your tank, if your using a plastic tank parking it inside in the shade will extend the life of the mix. We have a stainless tank on our tractor and due to excessive rain a roundup mix for spraying beans has sat better than a week and didn't notice any problems with the weeds dying afterwards.

Agree on the wettable powders, especially the older ones. Newer ones like Canopy or Balance seem to pretty much disappear soon as the water hits them, some of the older ones you had a headache sometimes even leaving them sit overnight.


----------



## rjmoses

I've had 2,4D go moldy on me sitting in plastic jugs AFTER water was added. I would think the same thing would happen in a sprayer.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

rjmoses said:


> I've had 2,4D go moldy on me sitting in plastic jugs AFTER water was added. I would think the same thing would happen in a sprayer.
> 
> Ralph


Thats possible I suppose, we always add enough 28% to the spray water so it equals 5% of the mix. Seems to make the chemicals work better and you never end up with algae growing in your tanks/water.


----------

